# getting nervouse



## loolagigi (Feb 24, 2010)

well i just called the usps # and the lady said that since i sent it priority mail that there is no tracking available. i sent over 300 bucks out with no insurance......she also said that it can take anywhere from 8-10-30 days to arrive. i sent it on the 17th from the states to canada..HD. i just wish i knew where my money is. kinda scared. i have read many horror storys of people never recieving a email from the bank, or just never getting the seeds. i know its only been 6 business days since i sent out the money order, just wish i knew in the back of my head that my money is safe. all i have is this worthless usps custome decleration slip. usps stated that it wont even go through customs because it weighs so little. i also have my money order stub. whoopie..i wonder if i can germinate my money order stub?  lol. trying to think positive over here.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 24, 2010)

just be patient friend. no use worrying for no reason.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 24, 2010)

Loolagigi   Hey bud im in the same boat as you just not with HD...  I sent out bout the same as you cash tho and now im also playing the waiting game....

Ive never ordered from HD but i know many here have... IMO all will be fine... 

I know my order could take over a month to recieve so :bong2: :48: :ccc:  and give it some time... Good things come to those who wait...

ps i know is SUCKS!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 24, 2010)

Be patient--you are not going to hear anything from HD that quickly.  I think that we discussed that HD takes quite a bit longer than, say, Attitude, since you have to send in a MO.  In fact, I would have been really surprised if you had heard anything in 6 days (only 4 business days). 

Did you give them an e-mail address?  If so, you will get a message from them when your beans are sent.  I have found that it generally takes 2-3 weeks to get my beans from HD.


----------



## frogman71 (Feb 24, 2010)

Don't worry about HD.  I sent cash to them a while back and it was my first order, I too was a little nervous.  It took approx 2 weeks but my order came in.  HD is legit.


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks for the reassurance guys/gals. yeah i gave them my email. nothing worse than waiting for beans, lol thanks


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 24, 2010)

relax bud!!!  They will email you when they recieve your MO, and let you know that it is on the way.  6 days isn't enough time to worry...if it goes longer than 3 weeks then I would be bugging them.  I have ordered from them several times and always gotten what I paid for...They (he) is not a crook.


----------

